# Just found this guy today



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Is this a cicada?


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Steve said:


> Is this a cicada?


No, that is some type of beetle. Cicadas have clear wings folded behind their back. Remaining antenna is too long for a june bug.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

And are they not the ones that make that loud sound

He looks like a big one


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Cicada's have a large head and clear wings that are about twice as long as their body.That looks like a beetle of some kind.I know it's not of the VW type.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

Maybe a Lesser Stag Beetle ?
http://maria.fremlin.de/stagbeetles/photos_dp.html


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

don said:


> Maybe a Lesser Stag Beetle ?
> http://maria.fremlin.de/stagbeetles/photos_dp.html


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

It is a Giant Water Beetle and they get way bigger, like three inches long! My Son had one at his work the other day and it was the biggest beetle any of them had ever seen.

They were amazed!

Cicada's look like a huge fat house fly, and yes they are the ones that make all that noise! View all the pics below:

http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/bugs/cicada/


old


----------

